# what wax do you use



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

im just wondering what wax everyone uses right now i use one ball jay soybean stuff it isnt great but the only thing my local shop sells. i want to get some super hot sauce but its only online and the shipping is annoying. any suggestions for what wax you use, looking for all temp wax since i ride the ice coast and one day could go from slush in the morning to ice at night. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

find some graphite wax.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Trying a couple new all-temp fluoro waxes this year, Burton and OneBallJay Viper, so I can't really review them yet. In the past I just used whatever random cheap stuff I had leftover from the skiing days, as well as some baller temp-specific Toko waxes.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> find some graphite wax.


Graphite is so fucking annoying to work with.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have swix wax for really cold temperatures...

Havent used it on my board yet but I just found it... Any reviews on this?


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just bought some SWIX wax as well... got it from Tramdock.com in a swix waxing kit with waxing iron, 3 waxes, a brush, and scraper. Got a [retty good deal on it all too.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Bluebird wax. Period. Swix is great but it's $$$$. Bluebird is the closest I've found, and it's not expensive.

You absolutely have to scrap it off warm though; if you let it set, it becomes bulletproof


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Hertel Super Hotsauce All temp wax


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

comes with a scraper!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

i've been using swix all temp because it's what they sell at my local shop. it is definitely expensive, but seems to do its job well.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

is there a decent long lasting all-temp out there?


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

ive been using Dakine all temp... its OK...

im seriously a click away from buying some super hot sauce wax... heard so much good about it.

why is graphite wax hard to work with?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Graphite wax must be crayoned (dripping not recommended).

I hate crayoning.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Graphite wax must be crayoned (dripping not recommended).
> 
> I hate crayoning.


yeah crayoning is a bit annoying, but ive found that it gets on more evenly with less scraping in the end.

can anyone reccomend the best graphite wax? and is it better then hertels?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone used both Bluebird and Hertel's Super Hot Sauce? if so which one is better and a better value?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Various Swix waxes are a favorite. Had something called Demon Seed last year (all temp), which I also liked, but haven't seen since. Lately, I've been trying to burn my way through a pack of Toko all-temp, which I'm not particularly fond of.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

how much longer lasting is bluebird wax? about to grab a few of that soy wax. 

and when people say, "scrape it when it's warm" are we talking about finishing spreading it around, then scrape tip to tail when it's still soft immediately after you spread it around?

same with going over with a brush?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

mtmgiants said:


> im just wondering what wax everyone uses.... any suggestions for what wax you use, looking for all temp wax since i ride the ice coast and one day could go from slush in the morning to ice at night. thanks!


Candle, Bee's and possibly ear.


----------

